# Ist ja "nur" ein Fisch | SWR odysso



## tibulski (18. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

der SWR hatte schon lange einen umfassenden Bericht zum Thema Fische und Tierwohl geplant und bei uns angefragt.
Bei uns im DAFV war es durchaus umstritten, ob und wenn ja in welcher Form wir uns dazu äußern wollen. Die bekannten Fischewreiwissenschaftler aus dem Bereich hatten es bereits abgelehnt sich da öffentlich zu äußern.
Wir haben entschieden es zu tun, da sonst über Angler berichtet wird, ohne das wir Einfluss haben.

Entstanden sind zwei aktuelle Beiträge des SWR in denen der DAFV zu Wort kommt:





(Ab Minute 2:00 und ganz am Ende)

https://www.swr.de/wissen/odysso/warum- ... t-100.html
(Ab Minute 7:00)

Weiss nicht was ihr dazu meint ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Jan_Cux (18. Februar 2022)

Es ist nicht nur ein Fisch... Es ist ein Lebensmittel. Ich Angel und verwerte den Fang in dem ich ihn als Nahrung nutze, und mit dem was ich nicht selbst verwerten kann, erfreuen sich meine Eltern und Freunde.  Ich habe auch Fische im Aqaurium als "Haustiere" die würde ich niemals Essen oder Qäulen. es sind Lebewesen.


----------



## rippi (18. Februar 2022)

Anglerfeindliche Propaganda.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2022)

Typische Meinungsmache des ÖR Fernsehens.
Tierphilosph.......mit was für Pseudowissenschaften heutzutage Geld verdient wird ist schon erschreckend.
Bei diesem (petaähnlichen aber anscheinend weniger radikalen)Tierechtsverein ist der auch aktiv:








						Wer wir sind | Sentience
					

Sentience Politics (kurz: Sentience) trägt die Interessen nicht-menschlicher Tiere in die Mitte der Gesellschaft.




					sentience.ch


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2022)

Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung dass der DAFV versuchen sollte das Angeln als immaterielles Kulturgut bei der Unesco anzumelden.

Die Voraussetzungen sind mMn gegeben:
"_Das UNESCO-Übereinkommen zur Erhaltung des Immateriellen Kulturerbes betont den besonderen Charakter Immateriellen Kulturerbes: Es ist lebendig und an Menschen gebunden, die es ausüben und kreativ weiterentwickeln. Immaterielles Kulturerbe ist damit dynamisch und unterliegt gesellschaftlichen Transformationsprozessen. Ausschlaggebend für die Erhaltung Immateriellen Kulturerbes ist, dass Menschen ihre Traditionen und Werte, ihr Wissen und Können von Generation zu Generation aktiv weitergeben._"









						UNESCO-Übereinkommen zur Erhaltung des Immateriellen Kulturerbes
					

Die UNESCO-Generalkonferenz hat das Übereinkommen zur Erhaltung des Immateriellen Kulturerbes im Jahr 2003 verabschiedet. Im Frühjahr 2006 trat es nach Ratifizierung durch 30 Staaten in Kraft. Deutschland, als einer von mittlerweile 180 Vertragsstaaten, ist dem Übereinkommen 2013 beigetreten.




					www.unesco.de
				




Damit wäre uns sehr geholfen tibulski .


----------



## Blueser (19. Februar 2022)

Angeln passt nicht in den aktuellen Zeitgeist. Mir graust es vor den Zukunftsvisionen mancher Leute.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo,



tibulski schrieb:


> Die bekannten Fischewreiwissenschaftler aus dem Bereich hatten es bereits abgelehnt sich da öffentlich zu äußern.


Nach den Erfahrungen mit ähnlich gestrickten Sendungen verständlich.

Wenn man damit rechnen muss, dass eigene Aussagen nur ganz verkürzt, verzerrt  und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen gezeigt werden, während die Gegenseite sich genüsslich  sehr ausführlich und ganz gezielt zu Wort melden darf, ist das nicht sehr ermunternd.

In solchen Sendungen darf vermutlich auch nicht hinterfragt werden, was Injektionen mit konzentrierter Essigsäure und Angeln miteinander zu tun haben.  Dass Studien außen vor bleiben, wo das Verhalten gehakter/abgehakter Fische untersucht wurde, wundert ebenfalls nicht.

Der DAFV ist da natürlich auch in der Zwickmühle.

Gar nicht teilnehmen und das Feld komplett den Gegnern überlassen oder teilnehmen und das Risiko eingehen missbraucht zu werden?

Gewinnen kann man da wohl wenig.  Mit etwas Glück vielleicht Schadensbegrenzung betreiben.

In den verlinkten SWR-Clips wurden zwar auch wieder diverse Theorien als wissenschaftlicher Konsens dargestellt und auch Unwahrheiten verbreitet, aber man muss wohl schon froh sein, dass es es nicht noch schlimmer gekommen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Februar 2022)

Da in dem Filmchen oben ja besonders die Netzfischerei angerprangert wird, ist das ja im Prinzip auch* ein Grund für die Angelfischerei mit Haken und Schnur.*

Denn selbst Greenpeace sagt:

_"*selektive Fischereimethoden benutzen* – ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist der Fang von Thunfisch mit Angelrute & Leine. Im Gegensatz dazu stehen Fangmethoden, bei denen eine große Menge an Beifang anfällt (mehr als 25 Prozent des Gesamtfanges nach Gewicht) wie z.B. zerstörerische Grundschleppnetze."

Quelle:





						ARCHIV: Nachhaltige Fischerei - Greenpeace
					

Greenpeace




					www.greenpeace.ch
				



_


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Februar 2022)

Zumindest hat der Verband es wohl durch seine Stellungnahme geschafft, die Angler etwas aus dem Rampenlicht zu nehmen.

Aber irgend ein Feindbild brauchen die wohl.
Wenn das schmerzempfinden gleich dem Menschen sein soll -  ich habs nicht gespürt.

Bei den Fischen wenns hald einen Waschlappen gibt, den frisst der Hecht.


Edit by Mod.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Februar 2022)

Hallo,



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Ob jetzt ein Fisch von einem Haken gestochen wird


Der "Beweis" , dass der Einstich vom Fisch nicht als Schmerz wahrgenommen wird, wäre ja eigentlich mit dem Experiment im ersten Video bei 7:40 geliefert.  Die Kontrollgruppe, die nur gestochen wurde, aber keine Säure erhielt, zeigte ja eben nicht das als Schmerzempfinden gedeutete Verhalten.

Das deckt sich auch mit Studien an gehakten/abgehakten Fischen, wo entweder nur ganz kurze oder keine signifikanten Verhaltensänderungen festgestellt wurden.

Angler injizieren Fischen nun mal keine Gifte oder Säuren, das tun nur Wissenschaftler, die auf andere Weise anscheinend keine "gewünschten" Reaktionen erzeugen können.

Da fragt man sich schon, ob es den Machern dieser Videos an logischem Denkvermögen fehlt oder Absicht dahinter steckt.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Februar 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Der "Beweis" , dass der Einstich vom Fisch nicht als Schmerz wahrgenommen wird, wäre ja eigentlich mit dem Experiment im ersten Video bei 7:40 geliefert.  Die Kontrollgruppe, die nur gestochen wurde, aber keine Säure erhielt, zeigte ja eben nicht das als Schmerzempfinden gedeutete Verhalten.
> ...



Du schaust hald genau auf, dass lass ich mir eingehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. Februar 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Angeln passt nicht in den aktuellen Zeitgeist. Mir graust es vor den Zukunftsvisionen mancher Leute.


Das kommt davon, dass man Jahrzehnte lang nur mit Aussitzen reagierte.
Zeitgeist wird gemacht ! wer an diesem Prozess nicht aktiv teilnimmt, wie unsere Verbände, muss jetzt damit klarkommen.

Aber offensichtlich findet ja ein Umdenken in der DAFV-Politik statt, was ich sehr erfreulich finde.
Ich finde es absolut richtig, wie der DAFV hier gehandelt hat, 
Danke tibulski dass ihr euch der Situation stellt, auch wenn der Ertrag nur äußerst gering ist, so bleibt es dennoch ein Ertrag.
Anderenfalls sind wir garantierte Verlierer.

Petri Heil
Christian


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Februar 2022)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Zumindest hat der Verband es wohl durch seine Stellungnahme geschafft, die Angler etwas aus dem Rampenlicht zu nehmen.
> 
> Aber irgend ein Feindbild brauchen die wohl.
> Wenn das schmerzempfinden gleich dem Menschen sein soll -  ich habs nicht gespürt.
> ...


Hallo Edit, 
wie gehts dir - nett von dir zu hören.


----------



## tibulski (20. Februar 2022)

Hallo,



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung dass der DAFV versuchen sollte das Angeln als immaterielles Kulturgut bei der Unesco anzumelden.
> 
> Die Voraussetzungen sind mMn gegeben:
> "_Das UNESCO-Übereinkommen zur Erhaltung des Immateriellen Kulturerbes betont den besonderen Charakter Immateriellen Kulturerbes: Es ist lebendig und an Menschen gebunden, die es ausüben und kreativ weiterentwickeln. Immaterielles Kulturerbe ist damit dynamisch und unterliegt gesellschaftlichen Transformationsprozessen. Ausschlaggebend für die Erhaltung Immateriellen Kulturerbes ist, dass Menschen ihre Traditionen und Werte, ihr Wissen und Können von Generation zu Generation aktiv weitergeben._"
> ...



natürlich wäre uns damit sehr geholfen, aber das ist sicher nicht "wünsch dir was". Wir haben das beim DAFV und auch im Rahmen der European Anglers Alliance vor einiger Zeit ausgiebig diskutiert und auch erwogen da einen Antrag zu stellen. Die Hürden sind da aber hoch und der Ausgang ungewiss. Uns wurde da damals eher abgeraten, aber das muss ja nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2022)

tibulski schrieb:


> Die Hürden sind da aber hoch und der Ausgang ungewiss.



Trifft das nicht auf jede Lebenssituation zu, Olaf?
Hindernisse lassen sich leichter beklagen als überwinden.
Schlimmstenfalls bleibt es wie es ist......

Frisch also! Mutig ans Werk!


----------



## Brillendorsch (20. Februar 2022)

tibulski schrieb:


> Uns wurde da damals eher abgeraten, aber das muss ja nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.


Da stellt sich 1) die Frage, was das für Leute waren, die abrieten.
2) warum nicht eigene Meinungen entwickeln und vertreten?

Ihr könnt es doch, wie ihr gerade bezüglich dieser Sendung bewiesen habt.

Frisch und mutig ans Werk also, wie Professor Tinca schon schrieb.


----------



## Harrie (20. Februar 2022)

Das wird nix, da der neue Verbandsausweis vorrang hat.


----------



## tibulski (21. Februar 2022)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Frisch und mutig ans Werk also, wie @Professor Tinca schon schrieb.



Ich werde das noch mal intern aufgreifen, aber sicher kein Schnellschuss da das ja international abgestimmt beantragt werden müsste. Angeln ist ja kein deutsches Thema.



Harrie schrieb:


> Das wird nix, da der neue Verbandsausweis vorrang hat.



Ha, ha sicher nicht ... das ist zur Zeit noch mein exklusives "Hobby", glaubt heute in der Verbandswelt im Grunde noch keiner so recht dran, da fehlt wie so oft in Deutschland die Vorstellungskraft und der Mut neue Wege zu beschreiten. Das sieht man ja auch an unseren Verwaltungen. Da haben die Bedenkenträger in Deutschland immer die Oberhand behalten und heute sind wir im Ergebnis ein digitales Entwicklungsland. Ich habe mit meiner Firma 1998 im Auftrag des statistischen Landesamtes die Bundestagswahlen in Berlin betreut - Erstellung der Wahlunterlagen und auch die Wahldatenerfassung. Da haben wir uns schon mit den Verwaltungen und den steinzeitlichen Bedenkenträgern in den Berliner Bezirken rumgeschlagen, wir haben damals auf eine einheitliche moderne Lösung bestanden und es hat funktioniert. Wo stehen wir heute: Die letzte Bundestagswahl 2021 in Berlin drohte annuliert zu werden, da mal wieder jeder sein Süppchen gekocht hat. So ist das auch mit dem Angeln: 16 Fischereigesetze, mehr als 16 Verbände, die sich untereinander nicht einig sind und mehr als 1000 Wahrheiten, wie man es am besten machen sollte.

In 10 Jahren im Verband noch auf dem selben Stand zu sein wie heute, ist sicher keine Option und würde uns als Verband auch wohl zurecht vorgeworfen.

Verstehe auch die Hähme nicht, dass wir uns da mit modernen Lösungen beschäftigen die Anglern Mehrwerte bringen sollen, die sich in anderen Ländern wie z.B. den Niederlanden bewährt haben.  Das Projekt ist zu umfassend und hat zu viele Unwägbarkeiten, dass man da von Anfang an auf offene Ohren stossen würde. Aber wenn wir nicht irgendwann anfangen, dann tut sich auch nichts ... Und wer ausser dem Bundesverband könnte bzw. sollte das anpacken ... Lokale oder privatwirtschaftliche Lösungen sind immer wieder nur Insellösungen.

Ich glaube die meisten zweifeln nicht daran, das es jede Menge Potential für Verbesserungen beim Angeln in Deutschland gibt, aber sie trauen das dem DAFV einfach nicht zu, da was vernünftiges auf die Beine zu stellen ... Wenn es am Ende nicht klappt, gibt es sicher viele, die das schon immer gewusst und profezeit haben. Wenn es irgendwie klappt, ist es zwar O.K. aber man hätte es sicher besser machen können und es hätte schon viel früher angepackt werden sollen. So läuft das Geschäft ... Wir werden sehen was geht.

LG,

 Olaf


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. Februar 2022)

Die Häme gegen den Verbandsausweis wird von dir falsch wahrgenommen.

Angesichts der großen Anfeindungen gegen Angler wirkt der Verbandsausweis wie eine nette Zugabe, ist aber nur wenig hilfreich.

Wie etwas einige alte Helme für die Ukraine, die ja auch eher eine Nebensächlichkeit sind.

Dasselbe gilt auch für den niederländischen Vispas. Ob der aus Papier oder im Checkkartenformat ist, spielt erstmal eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## tibulski (25. Februar 2022)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Angesichts der großen Anfeindungen gegen Angler wirkt der Verbandsausweis wie eine nette Zugabe, ist aber nur wenig hilfreich.



Das sind sicher zwei paar Schuhe. Der Verbandsausweis betrifft die interne Zielgruppe und die Anfeindungen gegen Angler sind eine andere Baustelle, die mit dem Ausweis direkt nichts zu tun hat. Es gilt sich um beides seperat zu kümmern.




rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Dasselbe gilt auch für den niederländischen Vispas. Ob der aus Papier oder im Checkkartenformat ist, spielt erstmal eine untergeordnete Rolle.



Da gebe ich dir recht. Aber wir hatten nie vor einfach den Papierausweis 1:1 durch eine Plastikkarte zu ersetzen.

LG,

Olaf


----------



## Minimax (25. Februar 2022)

guten Abend,

ich finde es gut, das der DAFV gerade auch durch tibulski , sichtbarer wird. Verschiedene Presseauftritte und Features in den letzten Wochen und Munaten haben gezeigt, das wenn Presse, soziale Medien und Gesellschaft Fragen an die Anglerchaft haben, der DAVF antwortet- nicht immer geschickt, aber ich glaube, das da eine Verantwortung wahr genommen wird, Das finde ich gut.


----------



## tibulski (25. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

wir sind morgen früh wieder mit Anglern und der Bildzeitung unterwegs, versenkte E-Scooter aus Berliner Gewässern zu bergen. (das ist sicher ein Problem welches auf dem Land nicht besteht). In Berlin und der Umgebung ist das mittlerweile ein großes Problem und weder die Behörden, noch die Verleihfirmen kümmern sich da wirklich darum. So machen wir Angler es selber. An freiwilligen Anglern die mithelfen mangelt es nicht - im Gegenteil.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Minimax (25. Februar 2022)

tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind morgen früh wieder mit Anglern und der Bildzeitung unterwegs, versenkte E-Scooter aus Berliner Gewässern zu bergen. (das ist sicher ein Problem welches auf dem Land nicht besteht). In Berlin und der Umgebung ist das mittlerweile ein großes Problem und weder die Behörden, noch die Verleihfirmen kümmern sich da wirklich darum. So machen wir Angler es selber. An freiwilligen Anglern die mithelfen mangelt es nicht - im Gegenteil.
> 
> ...



0h, kannst Du  Mir Ort und Zeit nennen? (Gerne auch per PN) Da würde ich dann gerne mal vorbeijaggern.


----------



## tibulski (25. Februar 2022)

Hallo Minimax,

ist kein Geheimnis. Wir fahren morgen um 10 Uhr mit dem Hausboot Rockfish in der Rummelsburger Bucht los. Es geht dann ca. 1,5 Stunden nach Köpenick. Dort werden wir unter den Brücken den Müll der Zivilisationsgesellschaft bergen. Wo genau wir wann sind, weiss ich auch noch nicht, aber ca. 12 Uhr "Lange Brücke" sollte vielleicht passen. Mehr kann ich leider auch noch nicht sagen ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## JottU (26. Februar 2022)

Nabend. Könnt ihr jetzt ne eigene Flotte starten mit den Teilen die ihr geborgen habt?
Bei uns sieht man mal ein Fahrrad, aber seit Anfang des Jahres Scooter zum leihen. Mal sehen wann davon die ersten auftauchen.


----------



## tibulski (28. Februar 2022)

Hallo,

eine Flotte noch nicht, aber wir haben einiges "gefangen", wobei die E-Scooter an dem Tag an dieser Stelle nicht so gut gebissen haben.




























anbei ein paar Impressionen von der Aktion am Samstag. Die Bild war dabei und Prof. Arlinghaus hat auch mitgeholfen. Aus den geborgenen Fundstücken kamen an Bord dann auch noch einige (der angeblich ja fast ausgestorbenen Aale) heraus. Der Arm war erst mal ein Schock, bis wir realisiert haben das das Ding aus Stein war ...

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (28. Februar 2022)

Hallo,


tibulski schrieb:


> dann auch noch einige (der angeblich ja fast ausgestorbenen Aale) heraus.



Dass der DAFV  zum Thema Bedrohungsstatus und Schutzmaßnahmen eine Minderheitsmeinung vertritt, ist ja nicht neu.
Wobei man da ja scheinbar auch gerne mal sein Mäntelchen in den Wind hängt.

Erwartest Du nun, dass solche flapsigen Aussagen die Glaubwürdigkeit des DAFV zum Thema Aal erhöhen?


----------



## tibulski (28. Februar 2022)

Hallo Fishhawk,



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Dass der DAFV  zum Thema Bedrohungsstatus und Schutzmaßnahmen eine Minderheitsmeinung vertritt, ist ja nicht neu.
> ...



Nein, das tue ich nicht, das ist überspitzt. Das ist auch meine persönliche flapsige Aussage. Ich wundere mich auch, warum ich noch am Mittwoch eine "auf europäischer Ebene" geschützte Vogelart vor dem Hauptbanhof in Berlin habe Fische jagen sehen. Und es ist zumindest nicht erwartbar, dass aus jedem zweiten Müllartefakt in der Hauptstadt von Deutschland eine "vom aussterben bedrohte Art" rauskriecht. Aber natürlich auch kein Beweis für irgendetwas. 

Ich hoffe du kannst das ertragen. 

Wir haben heute aber noch mal eine Rückmeldung von zwei renommierten Wissenschaftlern bekommen, denen es wichtig war uns zu sagen, dass sie die Position des DAFV explizit unterstützen und auch mit ihren genetischen Analysen stützen können. Vielleicht machen wir noch ein Update dazu. Das wäre dann ein offizieller Beitrag um die Galubwürdigkeit des DAFV bei dem Thema zu erhöhen. Beim Aal gibt es halt verschiedene Meinungen und Ansichten, dazu weiss man vieles noch nicht. Da hat sicher keiner die Wahrheit gepachtet.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## fishhawk (28. Februar 2022)

Hallo,



tibulski schrieb:


> Da hat sicher keiner die Wahrheit gepachtet.


Da hast Du recht.

Nur weil der DAFV als einziger Verband in der EEA eine Minderheitsmeinung vertritt, muss die Mehrheit nicht zwangsläufig recht haben.



tibulski schrieb:


> dass sie die Position des DAFV explizit unterstützen und auch mit ihren genetischen Analysen stützen können.


Wäre sicher interessant, besonders wenn es Ergebnisse wären, wie viele der in deutsche Gewässer besetzten Aale es tatsächlich zum Laichen in die Sargassosee schaffen.



tibulski schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du kannst das ertragen.


Als Angler hat  man i.d.R. schon ne hohe Toleranzschwelle.

Würde mich sogar freuen, wenn der DAFV den Zustand der Aalpopulation nicht mehr  als "weiterhin besorgniserregend" bezeichnen müsste, wenn die Gelegenheit passt.


----------



## vonda1909 (1. März 2022)

rippi schrieb:


> Anglerfeindliche Propaganda.


Warum  feindlich?


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. März 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung dass der DAFV versuchen sollte das Angeln als immaterielles Kulturgut bei der Unesco anzumelden.
> 
> Die Voraussetzungen sind mMn gegeben:
> "_Das UNESCO-Übereinkommen zur Erhaltung des Immateriellen Kulturerbes betont den besonderen Charakter Immateriellen Kulturerbes: Es ist lebendig und an Menschen gebunden, die es ausüben und kreativ weiterentwickeln. Immaterielles Kulturerbe ist damit dynamisch und unterliegt gesellschaftlichen Transformationsprozessen. Ausschlaggebend für die Erhaltung Immateriellen Kulturerbes ist, dass Menschen ihre Traditionen und Werte, ihr Wissen und Können von Generation zu Generation aktiv weitergeben._"
> ...





tibulski schrieb:


> ......natürlich wäre uns damit sehr geholfen, aber das ist sicher nicht "wünsch dir was". Wir haben das beim DAFV und auch im Rahmen der European Anglers Alliance vor einiger Zeit ausgiebig diskutiert und auch erwogen da einen Antrag zu stellen.* Die Hürden sind da aber hoch und der Ausgang ungewiss. *Uns wurde da damals eher abgeraten, aber das muss ja nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein.
> 
> LG,
> 
> Olaf




Aktuell gibt es ein paar Neuzugänge beim immateriellen Kulturgut:
*"Vier lebendige Traditionen wurden ins Bundesweite Verzeichnis des Immateriellen Kulturerbes aufgenommen:*
_Handwerkliche Apfelweinkultur
Trakehner Zucht
Weitergabe von Wissen und Können im Brieftaubenwesen
Willibaldsritt Jesenwang"

Quelle:_




__





						Neueinträge in Liste des Immateriellen Kulturerbes
					

Bundesweites Verzeichnis spiegelt Vielfalt des kulturellen Lebens in Deutschland  Die handwerkliche Apfelweinkultur, die Trakehner Zucht, der Willibaldsritt in Jesenwang und das Brieftaubenwesen zählen seit heute zum Immateriellen Kulturerbe in Deutschland.




					www.kmk.org
				




*Ich denke das Angeln bzw. "die Weitergabe von Wissen und Können im Fischfang mit der Handangel" hat angesichts dessen auch keine schlechten Chancen. 
Evtl. fragt ihr mal beim Brieftaubenverband nach wie die das angestellt haben, tibulski ?*


----------

